# Purpleheart Beast by Mister Magpie



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I had the pleasure of meeting Mister Magpie (Darren) earlier this week and also became the happy owner of my very first PFS. He called it "Beast" because his rasp took a lethal beating when fashioning this little beauty. It's made of Purpleheart and finished with tru-oil. Top-notch quality. This is a gorgeous PFS and since I'm a total noob I had to get over my fear of actually learning to shoot on it as I know it can be tricky at first and didn't want to damage it. Thankfully all is well and I'm already seeing improvement in my accuracy. The ergonomic design makes it very comfortable and ready for long periods of shooting. If you are looking to get a PFS I highly recommend reaching out to Mister Magpie once he is done grieving for his dead rasp. 

Thanks very much Darren!

Tom


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Tom,

I am so glad that you like the pfs. Despite the fact that I dulled a perfectly good rasp on it, I was quite pleased with the results. I am glad to hear that you managed to tame the beast!

Glad to have the opportunity to meet, and may you have many hours of happy shooting.

Darren


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Mister Magpie is an exceptional carver! Never had the pleasure to meet him in person, but I'm awfully fond of his handiwork  This little pfs is a beauty, too!


----------

